# تخطيط انشاء مصنع علف - انشاء مصنع علف - كايرو تريد لانشاء مصنع علف



## كايرو تريد (19 نوفمبر 2013)

لو محتاج تبدأ مشروع جديد ومش عارف تعمل ايه كايرو تريد هتساعدك
هنبدأ معاك من التخطيط وحتى الانتاج
شركه كايرو تريد صاحبه اكبر التوكيلات لمعدات تصنيع الاعلاف تقدم لعملائها اصحاب مصانع الاعلاف وكل المقدمين لانشاء مصنع علف خط انتاج العلف
هنقدملك احدث ماوصلت اليه التكنولوجيا فى مجال صناعه الاعلاف(موازين تنسيب-بريمات-سواقى-مبردات-ماكينات تعبئه-خزانات-نواقل -مكابس-خلاطات-مجارش-مفتتات-خلاطات بريمكس.........)




ويسير خط انتاج العلف كالتالي وحده استقبال المواد الخام ومن خلال الرافعه الى خزان المدشه منه الى المدشه ومنه لوحده استقبال المنتج ومن الرافعه والنواقل الى خزانات التنسيب التى يتحدد عددهاحسب المواد الخام المستخدمه فى تركيبه العلف ثم الى ميزان تنسيب عالى الدقه ثم مرحله الغربال لفصل الشوائب من الماده الخام ومن الرافعه الى الخزان فوق الخلاط ثم خلاط العلف ليتم خلط المواد الخام بدرجه عاليه لتصبح متجانسه ثم الى المكبس عن طريق النواق والرافعه حيث يعتبر المكبس اهم وحده فى خط انتاج العلف ثم الى المبردث م الى المفتت حيث يتم تفتيت العلف لقطع صغيرة ومتساويه
ثم الى الغربال لفصل الناعم ورجوعه مرة اخرى الى المكبس ليتم كبسه مرة اخرى اما المنتج النهائى فيتم جمعه فى الخزان النهائى منه الى التعبئه




كما نقوم بعمليه التركيب و الصيانه و ايضا استبدال وتحديث المعدات
و نقوم بانشاء المصانع المتكامله من توريد وتركيب وتدريب للعماله وصيانه
كايرو تريد جروب انت تتعامل مع اسم له ثقه




لمزيد من المعلومات يرجي التواصل معنا عبر موقعنا

كايرو تريد جروب
www.cairotrade.com
يمكنكم مراسلتنا عبر البريد الالكتروني
[email protected]
والاتصال
00201007774414
00201006110389
0020509825043


*تابعونا علي قنواتنا*


----------

